# Execution only broker for Standard Life PRSA



## z109 (23 Nov 2008)

I've looked through SPC100's excellent thread on PRSAs (http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=15981) and in it, it looked like labrokers.ie offerred standard life PRSAs. From the look of their website, it looks like they no longer offer this service.

Does anyone know of anyone else who offers execution only on a Standard Life with good a good offer? (100% allocation, 1% charge on standard, low charges on non-standard?).

TIA.


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Nov 2008)

Standard Life don't offer PRSAs at the moment.


----------



## z109 (24 Nov 2008)

Drat. Thanks.

Is the Synergy Personal Pension expensive?


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Nov 2008)

1% annual management charge for many Standard Life funds and for self-directed investments.  Charge per contribution will depend on the contribution size and who's selling it to you, i.e. commission to intermediary.  Monthly policy fee is €5.42, indexed by CPI annually.


----------



## z109 (24 Nov 2008)

Thanks again LDF, I guess I need to find an execution-only broker who will set up the pension for a fee!

Anyone interested, PM me fees and allocation rates etc. TIA.


----------



## z109 (24 Nov 2008)

Thanks very much SPC100, that's good info. Yes, I've looked at at self-directed, but I really don't have enough to justify it. I also don't really want to be all that active, more to set some yearly allocations (based on comfort levels) and let them work away.


----------



## LDFerguson (25 Nov 2008)

Possible for us to set up an Irish Life Personal Pension investing in one or more index-tracking or some actively-managed funds at 0.75% per annum annual management charge. Charge per contribution (if any) would depend on size of the ongoing contribution and/or amount being transferred in.  Free switches between funds.


----------



## tink (10 Jan 2009)

SL offer an execution only service inhouse if that's what you are looking for


----------



## Dave Vanian (11 Jan 2009)

tink said:


> SL offer an execution only service inhouse if that's what you are looking for


 
How does this work?  Do they reduce the charges you pay on the pension contracts?  Or are you mixing this up with the execution-only _*stockbroking*_ service that they offer on their self-directed pension?


----------

